# Irrigation Systems Recommendation



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It has been years since Mead Nobles left this area for Texas, and I have noted requests on here before, and now I have found a good service.

During December 17, I flew home from South Florida for a weekend and caught an Uber from the airport. I arrived home at midnight, and the Uber driver missed my driveway, and got two sprinkler heads, she was very upset, I said no worries, I'll take care of it.

The next morning at 9 am she arrived with this guy below and fixed them. I had him come today and tune up my irrigation system. He works full time for the school board and then does this service after.

Today this is how my invoice reads.:

*Tim Cantrell
3002 Owenbell Lane
P-cola
850-492-2597
27 years Expierance*

Repair one broken pipe = $10
Replace 4 sprinkler heads $10 each = $40
Service Call = $65

Total = $115.00

He was here for 1.5 hours.
It would have taken me all day to mess around with those repairs.
And dig 5 holes in the ground, go to the store, and glue, and, and and etc etc etc


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice to know that there are responsible, decent human beings around, who make things right when they mess up. Kudos to the Uber driver.

The sprinkler tech sounds top notch as well, and quite reasonable.

Thanks for sharing B'nanaT.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks BananaTom based on your post I called Tim late Thur and he called back,That was a good thing to start with. I got him to go to my mom in laws house and fix the sprinkler system he did and did not know me from adam.he called me with the price and his check is in the mail.Great Guy and got the job done,and I did not have to.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

I called Tim today and he is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone got another recommendation? I've called Tim Cantrell twice and left messages but no response. I'm sure he's busy if he's still doing this kind of work, with as dry as it is. Hopefully we get some rain soon.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked to him a week or 2 back (after a few messages left) and he is slammed...said he wouldn't be able to help. I called Water Works Sprinklers in Milton 626-1381. They'll be out in a week or so......fingers crossed. They have good refs online, hope they are legit!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I did get a hold of Tim earlier in the week and he is coming today. He is slammed as Flounderpounder said, so I feel fortunate to have gotten him. My grass is in pretty bad shape so can't wait to get my sprinklers going. He did initially call me back. I just did not see his call, so just to set the record straight, Tim did return my phone call and I was the one who missed it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Prestige landscapes 8503931168


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sprinkler Repair*

Tim came out last Friday. He dug up and re-piped my backflow then replaced 3 bad heads and adjusted all my heads so I’m getting coverage on all areas. He spent about three hours on my system and it was working perfectly when he left. Total bill was $160 which I thought was very fair for all the work he did. I highly recommend him.


----------

